# Diagnosed with Graves this week



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Just started Tapazole yesterday. Are there drug and food contradictions that I should watch for?
________
volcano vaporizer


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Just started Tapazole yesterday. Are there drug and food contradictions that I should watch for?


Hope the Tapazole helps you feel better.

There are drug interactions and other cautions.

Did you not get an insert or printout w/ your med?


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, but it only listed Coumadin, I spoke with the pharmacist and he said Sudafed as well. Just wondering what others have experienced.
BTW, page not found on your link.
________
Yamaha DT125


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Yes, but it only listed Coumadin, I spoke with the pharmacist and he said Sudafed as well. Just wondering what others have experienced.
> BTW, page not found on your link.


Thank you for telling me about the link; I removed it.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

rkh3 said:


> Yes, but it only listed Coumadin, I spoke with the pharmacist and he said Sudafed as well. Just wondering what others have experienced.
> BTW, page not found on your link.


As soon as your levels are euthyroid Sudafed is OK to take but certainly ask your doctor about it.

I now can take Sudafed 4 hour without any issues but the 12 hour one makes me very hyped up.


----------



## francescabarnes (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's some info...

http://www.drugs.com/cons/methimazole.html

Interactions with Medicines
Using methimazole with any of the following medicines may cause an increased risk of certain side effects, but using both drugs may be the best treatment for you. If both medicines are prescribed together, your doctor may change the dose or how often you use one or both of the medicines.

Acenocoumarol 
Anisindione 
Dicumarol 
Phenindione 
Phenprocoumon 
Warfarin


----------

